# Bild mit Link versehn!



## Sergo (28. November 2004)

Hi Leute!

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier rein passt, aber ich hoffe es mal !  

Hätte da eine Frage, nämlich hab für meine Homepage eine Navigationsleiste in Photoshop gebaut und jetzt möcht ich gerne die Texte wie Home, About me ect. mit Links versehn! wie mach ich das ? Ich denke mit Flash oder ?

thx


----------



## Consti (28. November 2004)

Also du must jede Grafik, die man nachher einzeln anklicken soll, als einzelne Grafik speichern (u.U. mit Slices) und die Grafiken kannst du dann einfach in den Link Tag (<a href=""...></a> einbauen.

Bei slicen hilft dir die Forumsuche sichelrich weiter, nach dem kompletten Link Tag kannst du dich am besten bei http://www.selfhtml.org erkundigen!


----------



## liquidbeats (28. November 2004)

```
<a href="deine url mit http://"><img src="der pfad zur Grafik" border="0" alt=""></a>
```
 
im IMG tag mit Border 0 Arbeiten um den Rahmen um das Bild nicht Anzeigen zu lassen.


Gruß


----------



## Sergo (28. November 2004)

danke für die schnelle Antwort ! hat mit Slice- Werkzeugen funktioniert !


----------

